# triple bypass gear ratio



## pseudo intellectual

Hello, I'm thinking of doing the triple bypass ride on a single speed cross bike. What gear would you all advise? I ride the bike w/ a 46/17 but I think that would be a little on the large side for the TB. Any recommendations? I don't care if I have to stand for the G-town or Swan Mtn. Rd. sections just don't want to stand for the whole thing...


----------



## Bocephus Jones

pseudo intellectual said:


> Hello, I'm thinking of doing the triple bypass ride on a single speed cross bike. What gear would you all advise? I ride the bike w/ a 46/17 but I think that would be a little on the large side for the TB. Any recommendations? I don't care if I have to stand for the G-town or Swan Mtn. Rd. sections just don't want to stand for the whole thing...


I hope you mean single speed and not fixed. I'd probably give myself a bit more gear for the hills since the downhills you can coast anyway (if it's not fixed). Basically there isn't much "flat" riding in this--at least not until you get over Vail pass and then it's nearly over.


----------



## pseudo intellectual

Bocephus Jones said:


> I hope you mean single speed and not fixed. I'd probably give myself a bit more gear for the hills since the downhills you can coast anyway (if it's not fixed). Basically there isn't much "flat" riding in this--at least not until you get over Vail pass and then it's nearly over.


Yeah, definitely single speed freewheel. I'm not ready for that much fixed gear punishment. It would be great if someone could say exactly what gear they did it in... but they probably still did it in a too small gear for me anyway... The fact that there is so little flat has me thinking that i can get away w/ a pretty reasonable gear like a 42/20 or 42/22. That might enable sitting through the majority of it.


----------



## Bocephus Jones

pseudo intellectual said:


> Yeah, definitely single speed freewheel. I'm not ready for that much fixed gear punishment. It would be great if someone could say exactly what gear they did it in... but they probably still did it in a too small gear for me anyway... The fact that there is so little flat has me thinking that i can get away w/ a pretty reasonable gear like a 42/20 or 42/22. That might enable sitting through the majority of it.


I've never done it on a single so I wouldn't know, but I'm guessing that one of those ratios should work OK. I do find myself in my 39x26 at times so I can spin, but if I stood a bit more I could get up most of it easily in a 39x23. You may be considerably stronger than I am. There are some longer climbs on that ride if you've never done it before so I'd probably err on the side of having more gear than you think you need for climbing--especially if the wind isn't in our favor that day. 10,000+ feet of climbing is no time to skimp on gearing.


----------



## pseudo intellectual

Bocephus Jones said:


> I've never done it on a single so I wouldn't know, but I'm guessing that one of those ratios should work OK. I do find myself in my 39x26 at times so I can spin, but if I stood a bit more I could get up most of it easily in a 39x23. You may be considerably stronger than I am. There are some longer climbs on that ride if you've never done it before so I'd probably err on the side of having more gear than you think you need for climbing--especially if the wind isn't in our favor that day. 10,000+ feet of climbing is no time to skimp on gearing.


I don't know if I'm "stronger" or not. I've just got used to sitting on a big gear, that's all. I guess it's inevitable when you ride a one speed bike.

Thanks for the ratio input. That does help. I was trying to remember the pics I'd seen of A. Greywall doing the Mt. Evans hillclimb. Seems he was in the middle of his cogset...


----------



## carver

*A. G. was an animal!!*

yeah, but it was probably a pic when he was only 25 miles into the 28 mile climb. Didn't have to dig deep until mile 27. 

like bocephus said, the tb is a lot of climbing (120 miles total ride with 70+ climbing) with a single speed. wow - a true test of patience. what a challenge. 

a couple years ago, on that evans climb about half way up around mile 12 or 13 just before echo lake, "just" 10000 ft, and not very steep, i remember j vaughters and a buddy flying by us like we were standing still. we were humping pretty good - 15 mph - probably in 39/19 or 21. the top of the climb on evans gets steep and at 13-14000 ft!! and these guys are doing 12-13 mph in their 19 or 21. they do the 28 miles in less than 2 hrs with the record at 1:45 which is 16 mph!


----------



## Bocephus Jones

carver said:


> yeah, but it was probably a pic when he was only 25 miles into the 28 mile climb. Didn't have to dig deep until mile 27.
> 
> like bocephus said, the tb is a lot of climbing (120 miles total ride with 70+ climbing) with a single speed. wow - a true test of patience. what a challenge.
> 
> a couple years ago, on that evans climb about half way up around mile 12 or 13 just before echo lake, "just" 10000 ft, and not very steep, i remember j vaughters and a buddy flying by us like we were standing still. we were humping pretty good - 15 mph - probably in 39/19 or 21. the top of the climb on evans gets steep and at 13-14000 ft!! and these guys are doing 12-13 mph in their 19 or 21. they do the 28 miles in less than 2 hrs with the record at 1:45 which is 16 mph!


Yup...Those guys are not human. I wouldn't base my gear ratios on what they use unless you know you can hang with them.


----------



## pseudo intellectual

Bocephus Jones said:


> Yup...Those guys are not human. I wouldn't base my gear ratios on what they use unless you know you can hang with them.


Yeah, you are right, I'm certainly no 3% body fat, elite athelete in his prime. I'm going to do some recon locally to try and emulate the grades at the TB. AG, JV, and ME aren't realistic benchmarks. Time to come back down to earth...

BTW did you see the Triplets of Belleville? Like it? I haven't seen it yet.


----------



## Bocephus Jones

pseudo intellectual said:


> Yeah, you are right, I'm certainly no 3% body fat, elite athelete in his prime. I'm going to do some recon locally to try and emulate the grades at the TB. AG, JV, and ME aren't realistic benchmarks. Time to come back down to earth...
> 
> BTW did you see the Triplets of Belleville? Like it? I haven't seen it yet.


Yeah. I bought it on DVD. Good movie, but the cycling content is really pretty tangential to the actual story. Not really a "cycling" movie. It's pretty strange as well. Not your typical Disney animated flick.


----------

